# New fragrances Listed at Tony's



## justcrafty (Feb 3, 2008)

Diana From Tony's has listed new fragrances.  For those of you that love the Old Mill Fragrances here are the new ones.   Judy

Baton Rouge
Bacci de Miele (this is a more 'refined' honey)
Green Tea
Lapis Lazuli
Lavenilla
Mata Hari
Peach & Lotus Blossom
Turkish Delight
Christmas Cabin -- don't let this one fool you, it's very masculine. Rename this one for a great year around scent. This one to me smells like Grey Flannel
Wild Fig and Cassis 
Sandalwood Rose
Goddess
Black Vanilla
Frosted Pink Cupcake
Vervaine Olive Blossom


----------



## CPSoaper (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh goodie!! I just love OM fragrances. Of the ones you listed, I have used (I'll post what I remember about them):


Bacci de Miele - I love honey scents and this one is just wonderful. Used in cp soap, oils and lye around 90-100.  It discolors a bit but is otherwise well behaved. 

Green Tea - by far the best green tea out there. This one is not a perfumey scent. 

Lapis Lazuli - cp soap. scent held well but I could not give this one away. 


Sandalwood Rose - very sexy scent. not your typical rose. Much more sultry. 

Goddess - discolors to a darker tan. scent holds well, does not morph. 

Frosted Pink Cupcake  - this actually smells like pink frosting.


----------



## justcrafty (Feb 4, 2008)

I have soaped the Goddess and the Pink Cupcake. You are right the pink cupcake smells just like pink frosting. The goddess is wonderful. It is a hard scent to describe through. Its like a really nice perfume. The scent is long lasting. It did discolor to a tan. I am going to try the Sandalwood Rose next. I love Sandalwood but I don't like strong florals. This one smells so good with just a touch of the rose so I think I will really like this one. I am a fo junkie I think.


----------

